# Interval International Getaways for Non-timeshare owners?



## PR1NCESSD1ANE (Sep 28, 2006)

Quite some time ago, I was directed to a web site very similar to Interval International's getaway inventory that was available to non-members/owners.  The costs were slightly higher than those offered to members, but still quite a savings.  I think it was geared toward government/military employees, but I'm not sure.  Does anyone from TUG remember his website?  I think I happened across it through TUG.


----------



## KenK (Sep 29, 2006)

www.condodirect.com  for public

www.govarm.com for gov/mil   (Site includes MORE THAN II...also trading places and a few more)  Must register before use.  (RCI does not require pre registration)


----------



## PR1NCESSD1ANE (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks Ken, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## tandemrider (Apr 29, 2010)

*GovArm.com*

The eligibilty requirements include many other groups than just the military.  This seems like a good site for finding inexpensive condos even in Hawaii.


----------

